# Rs. 99/- for 2 MBPS Unlimited (Night hours)



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

Well thats what Tata says, Rs. 99/- for 2mbps night hours Unlimited.... no upto speed now full 2mbps all night long 

*www.tataindicombroadband.in/images/nightplan_home.gif

Available with all plan its just extra Rs. 99/- to receive unlimited 2mbps at night 

Any one on TATA please call the customer scare and give us some info and review on speed 

Edit, forgot to post the link  *www.tataindicombroadband.in/

Edit : on Prepaid Plans : 9 PM to 9 PM a Coool 12hoours



			
				ilugd said:
			
		

> Customer 'scare' says that if you already have a time based plan, you can activate it from My account>My tariffs and then you will have night unlimited at 2 mbps from 9 pm to 9 am.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jul 26, 2007)

ne1 here from TATA ???


----------



## almighty (Jul 26, 2007)

wow sounds coooooool
means all airtel gprs now move to TATA indi 
i don ve indi at present 
any one confirm it plz


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

Forgot to Post the Link 

*www.tataindicombroadband.in/


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> customer scare


LOL


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^

Dont u agree on it ??


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 26, 2007)

wow Choto .u r choto but u give big big news !!
..is it in delhi and NCR too ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^

*www.tataindicombroadband.in/

Contact their Costomer Scare, even My self waiting for info....

One thing is allmost sure that its available with allmost all plans...


----------



## praka123 (Jul 26, 2007)

is this bb service for big cities only?does we can get a connection for towns where tata indicom mobile service is available


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^

Yup only seems its BSNL whick reach of remote places... !!!! TATA / AirTel / Other players even in proper cities Like Mumbai / Kolkata/ Delhi / Chennai / B'lore / etc have limited reach


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jul 26, 2007)

Hmm. How long exactly IS "one night"? 6~7 hours? In that case, its not much. I've heard of some "night" plans, which start at 2ish and end before 8.


----------



## almighty (Jul 26, 2007)

no its for selective cities only as the official site shows


----------



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2007)

just called them in Delhi. Actually it is not a separate plan in itself.
Customer 'scare' says that if you already have a time based plan, you can activate it from My account>My tariffs and then you will have night unlimited at 2 mbps from 9 pm to 9 am.
Anyone who already has tata, can you confirm this if you have such a selection in your account settings?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> just called them in Delhi. Actually it is not a separate plan in itself.
> Customer 'scare' says that if you already have a time based plan, you can activate it from My account>My tariffs and then you will have night unlimited at 2 mbps from 9 pm to 9 am.



Thnx for the info 

Cleared few things up


----------



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2007)

oh, by the way almighty, the cities are their coordination centers. The broadband is available in a huge area around the cities too.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 26, 2007)

2MB NU for just 99


----------



## ashu_dps (Jul 26, 2007)

So does it means that i can go in for a time based plan from tata and then get a night UL pack and surf whole night at 2mbps without being billed in my total hours ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^
If u pay Rs. 99/- + TAX PM, then *YUP*


----------



## ilugd (Jul 26, 2007)

thats what it looks like. Could someone having tata indicom bb please confirm? I don't really trust these tech support guys.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

WOW! I am getting myself Tata Indicom. They'll be sucked dry though and will most probably stop the service then.

So, do I need to get a Tata landline? Is it available in Kolkata (Hungerford Street, Camac Street)?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 26, 2007)

Very interesting news. Rapidshare, Demonoid etc should be getting scared...their bandwidth will be sucked by India now 

Anyone knows, how much it will exactly cost. I might consider ttwo connections , one for day and one for night


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 26, 2007)

Arya said:
			
		

> WOW! I am getting myself Tata Indicom. They'll be sucked dry though and will most probably stop the service then.
> 
> So, do I need to get a Tata landline? Is it available in Kolkata (Hungerford Street, Camac Street)?



Lend me ur Portable HDD for few days, Offcouse with original contents in it 

and yup u have TATA service available at ur place


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Lend me ur Portable HDD for few days, Offcouse with original contents in it


I don't have a portable HDD. The one I have is anything but portable and as you already know, I lost all the "original contents" when I broke it. 

Come online on AIM, will you?



			
				~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> Hmm. How long exactly IS "one night"? 6~7 hours? In that case, its not much. I've heard of some "night" plans, which start at 2ish and end before 8.


9AM to 9PM. Twelve hours. That's _huge_.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 26, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> 9AM to 9PM. Twelve hours. That's _huge_.



I think you meant 9PM to 9AM.


----------



## sakumar79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Airtel has been providing unlimited night time (9PM to 8AM) broadband for 50 bucks extra for quite some time now... Though the speed is not 2 MBPS (I think I get it at 512 Kbps), I am quite happy with it because I do long night downloads only occasionally... 

Arun


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 26, 2007)

guys do i need to get a tata indicom landline for this? ....if yes then wats its cost??? 
give some details guys..

Thanks


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 26, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> guys do i need to get a tata indicom landline for this? ....if yes then wats its cost???
> give some details guys..
> 
> Thanks



No I do not think a Tata Indicom landline (Walky) is required. Tata Indicom BB works on standalone basis. Internet is available with Walky but speed is close to dial-up.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

Oh WOW! That's so awesome. So, if I don't like the service or something, I can always dispense with it whenever I wish to. Cool! I am _definitely_ getting myself this one.



			
				digitized said:
			
		

> I think you meant 9PM to 9AM.


Yes, I did indeed. Does not make it any less huge.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 26, 2007)

This is a nice offer.

But just one question? Is the Tata BB service reliable? I heard many BAD reviews about it.

Considering Timebased plan, the cheapest plan available is QuickPower180 for pack value Rs.1710 + Rs. 500(Installation charges). So I have to pay Rs2210 initially and just Rs.99+tax per month. Isn't it?
And I guess Navi Mumbai comes under Mumbai area. Anybody from Navi Mumbai haing Tata BB? How is the speed?


----------



## goobimama (Jul 26, 2007)

Damn it. I can't get any of these broadband services to my place. What is wrong with this world. I'm waiting here, cash in hand. But no one wants to take it


----------



## praka123 (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^ 
Bingo,that happens with me too  just 40kms away from Cochin city but only 2 BB providers in my town(asianet and dataone).where are u airtel,tata


----------



## din (Jul 26, 2007)

Goobi, same here. Ready to spend money but no broadband 

@praka123, I am just 18 kms form Cochin city, that also NH side, but no broadband here 

Hope TATA will come in the future ....


----------



## praka123 (Jul 26, 2007)

^but afaik there are "advicers" for this type of companies who surveys and give reports.thats why.for eg:alleppey is neglected by many distributors also is idukki dist.wht i am saying - although potential buyers may be in such places but losers judged things too earlier for companies to start giving their service in these areas.Hope they get things correctly.as with BB and other services,the scene is different in kerala unlike other states.small towns are much more capable and more buying power exists.but the "generalization" done by some market pundits makes things difficult for ppl living in small towns  in kerala.Hope they awakes.


----------



## pannaguma (Jul 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Dont u agree on it ??


 i have not had any experience with tata. but when i wanted to end my airtel postpaid mobile connection, but they dragged for 3 weeks making me lose the one month advance deposit they charge. ~500 bucks.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 26, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> ^^^
> 
> Dont u agree on it ??


ohh yes
I agree with it

Is it also available in mumbai ?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 26, 2007)

Here is what I got

Night unlimited plan is only applicable on Time Based prepaid plans.
The cheapest Time Based prepaid plan is available at 510 per month (based on a 12 month subscription). You must have a Tata Indicom Landline too.

Speeds of up to 2Mbps is only applicable in the following cities - Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Baroda, Hyderabad (including Secunderabad), Chennai, Cochin, Coimbatore, Kolkata, Pune, Delhi, Mumbai, Calicut, Kannur, Trichur, Thiruvananthapuram. Customers in all other cities will experience speeds of up to 512 Kbps.

Its definately not for me as i am in a town and Tata Indicom is not available here.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

Great! So basically, I've got to get myself a Tata Indicom landline with this time based plan for twelve months and then I can download fifty HD movies each month. Sounds fabulous. 


_____________


Oh NO!!!

I knew this was too good to be true. Here's a dampener. The time based plans offer a maximum of _720 hours for a year_. It is impossible for me to make it last more than five months. And this night unlimited thing is only available on time based plans.

I'm back to DataOne now.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2007)

ha well..cool plan..but what bout the other 12 hours...wat happens then??do we have to pay seperately fr each hour we r online??...night unlimited is cool fr heavy downloaders alone...but wat bout surfers like us+heavy downloaders...nt dun..but guys nt to worry...tata is gonna lower its tariffs by a huge margin..a correspondent told me that.so chill..


----------



## aryayush (Jul 26, 2007)

I think I can still go for that plan. It gives you three things:
1. Night unlimited (9PM to 9AM).
2. Two hours per day.
3. Unlimited downloading.

I think I can use it for two hours each day and then after and before 9PM and 9AM respectively. And, of course, it is not that I'll be using it _every single day_. There will be days, and sometimes even weeks, when I won't use the Internet at all. So those hours will be saved up. I think I can survive.

Now the only things I've got to know are how reliable they are, how good the service is and whether the speeds are really around 2Mbps consistently.


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 26, 2007)

Though I have Tata Indicom broadband but until end of August I am on unlimited 128 kbps plan. Only after that I can renew the account. I must get a time limited plan now


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^y do u hav to stick to tht mate..nt necessary..u can change ur plan wenevr u like frm the tata indicom website....they will adjust the bills accordingly


----------



## ashnik (Jul 27, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> The time based plans offer a maximum of _720 hours for a year_. It is impossible for me to make it last more than five months. And this night unlimited thing is only available on time based plans.
> 
> I'm back to DataOne now.



Is it true.....well we have found the catch..


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> *I'm waiting here, cash in hand. But no one wants to take it *


Whats your address? 

I have used Tata Broadband for 14 months.They $***.Their service is poor.


----------



## Sourabh (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone interested in these plans, do yourself a favor and resort to any ISP other than Tata Indicom Broadband. Their network is pathetic, local guys take care of everything. If something goes wrong, it won't ever get fixed until you hop to some other provider. 

If you don't believe me, google and go through the horror stories of tata indicom broadband subscribers. For using the night unlimited, your connection has to be working!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^^^

Atleast I belive u !!!! as have personal exp


----------



## gaurav_indian (Jul 27, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in these plans, do yourself a favor and resort to any ISP other than Tata Indicom Broadband. Their network is pathetic, local guys take care of everything. If something goes wrong, it won't ever get fixed until you hop to some other provider.
> 
> If you don't believe me, google and go through the horror stories of tata indicom broadband subscribers. For using the night unlimited, your connection has to be working!


Rightly said.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 27, 2007)

Whoa whoa whoa! Really?

Damn!


----------



## alok4best (Jul 27, 2007)

its really a big big news....anyways I hope they improve their quality too..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jul 27, 2007)

Good offers comes with some bad things hidden in it.................some day 2mbps shall be the reality for Indians too.


----------



## fun2sh (Jul 27, 2007)

no tata here in motihari
now i m at my home not in bangalore


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Anyone interested in these plans, do yourself a favor and resort to any ISP other than Tata Indicom Broadband. Their network is pathetic, local guys take care of everything. If something goes wrong, it won't ever get fixed until you hop to some other provider.
> 
> If you don't believe me, google and go through the horror stories of tata indicom broadband subscribers. For using the night unlimited, your connection has to be working!


you may be right..But I think *this is a must try offer*. However I dont have TataBB in my area but I wish to try this offer.


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 27, 2007)

Have a look on my earlier experience with tata.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

@ravi_9793

I still doubt TATA's Capability under load... as more and more Subscribers switch to 99/- offer and starts eating up the bandwidth, then only we can get the picture...

I dont agree with ur comment that its Must try offer, but I would say its a must try offer for those who are already in TATA connection....

Those who wants to make a switch now, i would suggest, wait for 3/4 months to see the real picture, how TATA performed under load... !!!!


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 27, 2007)

Right Now I am having Airtel Mobile Office, in short I use mobile phone for connectivity, this Tata connection can be from Indicom Mobile or landline is must?

Are there any better alternatives than Airtel MO


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^^

Its one ADSL interface so u will need wireing !!!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 27, 2007)

sakumar79 said:
			
		

> Airtel has been providing unlimited night time (9PM to 8AM) broadband for 50 bucks extra for quite some time now... Though the speed is not 2 MBPS (I think I get it at 512 Kbps), I am quite happy with it because I do long night downloads only occasionally...
> 
> Arun



Ya, when Airtel launched in Chandigarh....the first few sectors to cover included my cousin bro sector. HE got this amazing offer of night unlimited for Rs 50 and also double speeds. So in fifty rupess he gets 512KBPS.

By the time they came to my sector 2 yrs back, offer was no longer available. Now that my cousin is in Bangalore, i pay his bills and use his connection


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

Well I would b waiting to hear from BSNL EVDO Plans


----------



## din (Jul 27, 2007)

BSNL people are installing EVDO in selected cities / areas. May take some more time I think.

Meantime, they launched the data card.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

DIN said:
			
		

> Meantime, they launched the data card.



Got some review from another user of another forum, he is from Kerala too, and really speeds were stunning on CDMA PCMCIA card..

High hopes from BSNL data Network


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 27, 2007)

Wake up Folks(Airtel,BSNL)


----------



## almighty (Jul 27, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> no tata here in motihari
> now i m at my home not in bangalore


hey r u from MOTIHARI 
my GF is dere man 
nice to meet u man


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 27, 2007)

hey can u flash two plans in one go..i mean to say..fr example can i take a 64 kbps plan and this plan simultaneously??..so i can surf duringthe day and download at nite..?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 27, 2007)

Thats Rs 99 for 12 hours right! I wonder when will the rest 12hours also are for Rs99. Making it total Rs200.....Umm! in 5 yrs maybe


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^

Nope, there is no rest 12hours as to have this facility one would need to have already using Time based plan...

no matter how high volume plan u buy, TATA will not allow total of 720 hours of connectivity... 

so as Arya Pointed out, if its 12hours at night so for him 2 hours at day time


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 27, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^agree with @choto cheeta
This is like top up ..u have to pay extra Rs 99/- along with ur current plan bill to get this offer.



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @ravi_9793
> 
> I still doubt TATA's Capability under load... as more and more Subscribers switch to 99/- offer and starts eating up the bandwidth, then only we can get the picture...
> 
> ...


agree with U again............new subscriber should wait for few months to get review about this plan.But....if they provide @1mpbs unlimited download,than also it is simply gr8.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 27, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> if they provide @1mpbs unlimited download,than also it is simply gr8.



Well we are still yet to see what BSNL provides with EVDO !!! 2.4mbps promissed unlimited at proposed Rs. 250/-, yeah those are not on TATA yet, thinking of the switch, should hold up !!!


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 28, 2007)

*[update]*


			
				Tata said:
			
		

> Speeds of up to 2Mbps is only applicable in the following cities - Ahmedabad, Bangalore, Baroda, Hyderabad (including Secunderabad), Chennai, Cochin, Coimbatore, Kolkata, Pune, Delhi, Mumbai, Calicut, Kannur, Trichur, Thiruvananthapuram. Customers in all other cities will experience speeds of up to 512 Kbps.


----------



## αNerd (Jul 28, 2007)

With so much bandwidth at disposal with the likes of Bharti, Reliance and VSNL with their cables and stations, I think Indian ISP's specially the major players are hoarding the bandwidth like the Ration or Govt. Fair price shops....lol.

The prefer to site on bandwidth but dont want to give it at a less rate to customers.


----------



## 24online (Jul 28, 2007)

most of isp companies in india making fool ppl... they just copy words *"UPTO 2 Mbps"*.... Dont be fool....


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 28, 2007)

amd64_man2005 said:
			
		

> ^^^y do u hav to stick to tht mate..nt necessary..u can change ur plan wenevr u like frm the tata indicom website....they will adjust the bills accordingly


Tata Indicom provides only prepaid plan to home customers likes me. So you have to buy a 3 month or 6 month plan beforehand. With 6 months higher they provide assurance that if they ever reduce prices within my subscription period then they will adjust it accordingly. So I bought 6 months plan which is upto end of august. After than only I can change my plan else I loose about Rs.780.


----------



## VIRENKAY (Jul 29, 2007)

Hello guys... I am from dombivli

I am having Tata indicom connection ;  Time-Based plan with 360 hrs and validity of 6 months., also activated night unlimited plan through My Account
n believe me download speed is excellent...whereas upload speed is just 70kB/s ...b'coz of that my share ratio on various torrent client is decreasing



here is the screen-shot of the download speed on night unlimited offer


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/download-speed.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/night-plan.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/Usage-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/azureus-speed.jpg

Now How this plan works :

Here;  Time = Money

If you opt for Time Based Plan (360 hrs with validity of 6 months) you have to pay Rs 3,641
but its Value will be Rs. 3,240 

see here *img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/tata-timebased-plan.jpg

Time = Money 
i.e; 360hrs = Rs.3,240 (in your Account)
As you surf internet your time n money will be deducted i.e; 1 hrs = 9 Rs
If you activate Night unlimited offer Rs.99 wiil be deducted = 11 hrs 
For six month night unlimited offer Rs 99 x 6 = 11 hrs x 6  i.e;  Rs. 594 = 66 hrs

In that way you got only 360hrs - 66 hrs = 294 hrs for six month ( day surfing)


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 29, 2007)

JAAGO BSNL (DATAONE) JAAGO!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 29, 2007)

VIRENKAY said:
			
		

> Hello guys... I am from dombivli
> 
> I am having Tata indicom connection ;  Time-Based plan with 360 hrs and validity of 6 months., also activated night unlimited plan through My Account
> n believe me download speed is excellent...whereas upload speed is just 70kB/s ...b'coz of that my share ratio on various torrent client is decreasing
> ...



Thanks for explaining so clearing and providing valueable info...where is "dombivli" by the way - Mumbai ?


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

VIRENKAY said:
			
		

> Hello guys... I am from dombivli
> 
> I am having Tata indicom connection ;  Time-Based plan with 360 hrs and validity of 6 months., also activated night unlimited plan through My Account
> n believe me download speed is excellent...whereas upload speed is just 70kB/s ...b'coz of that my share ratio on various torrent client is decreasing
> ...


Cool, man! That was really helpful. So you are fully satisfied with the connection. How long have you had it?

And can you please do your little mathematics wizardry and tell me how many hours I'll get in the one year plan?


----------



## 24online (Jul 29, 2007)

is this scheme valid for lifetime or for just few months ??

*Night unlimited plan is only applicable on Time Based prepaid plans *

If i buy, 12 months time based package of Rs. 6,877             and if they stop night unlimited service of 2 mbps after 2 or 6 months.....  

see, 2 mbps speed varies from area to area.... it depends upon traffic and instruments.... buy before varify....8)

if anybody have tata BB, pls. clarify....


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

VIRENKAY did.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v352/VIRENDRA/azureus-speed.jpg



This is awesom 

Uploading ober 50kbps which downloads at 233+ 

ok way to go... 

But once agian, as will see the picture when load increases as more and more opt for the unlimited


----------



## clmlbx (Jul 29, 2007)

as all u say tata service is not good and their time based plans are expensive .

I am good with airtel , 256 kbps in day and 512 kbps with unlimited ( 9 pm to 8 am ) in just extra RS 99


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> This is awesom
> 
> Uploading ober 50kbps which downloads at 233+
> 
> ...


You already have the connection?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry for the miss comunication, I justed quoted user *VIRENKAY* posts, to express my comment  I dont have the connection


----------

